# GeForce GTX 560 Ti: Benchmarks aufgetaucht



## W3SSI (21. Januar 2011)

Wenn man den grüchten aus dem Internet trauen kann sind erste benchmarks der GTX 560 Ti aufgetaucht.

Die GeForce GTX 560 Ti ist zwar noch nicht erhältlich - als   wahrscheinlich gilt der 25. Januar als Starttermin - aber es gibt erste   Benchmarks der kommenden NVIDIA-Karte.

Im 3DMark Vantage kommt die GeForce GTX 560 Ti auf *20.644* Punkte. Im  neuen 3DMark 11 wurden *4.118* Punkte gemessen. Beide Benchmarks wurden im  Performance-Setting durchgeführt.

Demnach wird die GeForce  GTX 560 Ti deutlich schneller als die GeForce GTX 460. Auch eine GeForce  GTX 470 wird abgehängt. Eine Radeon HD 6950 ist zumindest in Sichtweite.

Die angegebenen Taktraten sind 823 MHz (GPU), 1.645 MHz (Shader) und 1.002 MHz (Speicher). Der 1 GByte große Speicher soll über ein 256 Bit breites Speicherinterface angebunden sein.

Quelle:http://www.tweakpc.de/news/20266/geforce-gtx-560-ti-benchmarks-aufgetaucht/

MFG W3SSI


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

Quelle?


----------



## Zockkind (21. Januar 2011)

Wenn das stimmt ist das ziemlich Schlecht.


----------



## W3SSI (21. Januar 2011)

oh vergessen  ^^ jetzt stehts drin


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

@W3SSI
Danke. 

@Zockkind
Warum. Genau wie erwartet. Was hast du den gedacht?


----------



## Zockkind (21. Januar 2011)

Besser als ne 6950 zumindest gleichauf


----------



## facehugger (21. Januar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt ist das ziemlich Schlecht.


Wie meinst du das War ja logisch, das sie keine Bäume ausreißt, sondern eine Performancekarte wird... Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein annehmbarer Preis!


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

Warum sollte die auf der Höhe der 6950 sein? Die 6950 ist eher im Bereich High End angesiedelt, die GTX 560 im Performance Segment. Die muss ja mehr oder minder die GTX 460 ablösen und damit das Portfolio lediglich nach unten abrunden. Das passt schon so ganz gut. Karten müssen nicht immer gleich auf liegen. Desto mehr Bandbreite man hat, desto besser für den Kunden. Wen sei günstig wird, perfekt.


----------



## belle (21. Januar 2011)

Im 3DMark 11 ist das Ergebnis ähnlich einer Radeon 6870, da bin ich doch zufrieden. So hätte ich die neue 560 auch eingeschätzt.


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Januar 2011)

Also meine GTX 460 holt im 3D Mark 06  19.981 Punkte bei nem System @Stock.
Testsystem wäre interessant.

Hätte schon etwas mehr erwartet.


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

Wartet doch erst mal die Spielebenchmarks ab. Die sind wichtig und nich irgendwelche Punkte im 3DMark die so viel Aussagen wie "Neue Karte ist Grün und nicht mehr Gelb".


----------



## facehugger (21. Januar 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also meine GTX 460 holt im 3D Mark 06  19.981 Punkte bei nem System @Stock.
> Testsystem wäre interessant.
> 
> Hätte schon etwas mehr erwartet.


Graka-Power ermittelt man heutzutage mit dem 3DMark Vantage oder dem 3DMark11. Der 06-Bench giert vor allem nach CPU-Power...


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Januar 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Graka-Power ermittelt man heutzutage mit dem 3DMark Vantage oder dem 3DMark11. Der 06-Bench giert vor allem nach CPU-Power...



Ist mir bewusst.
Naja beim 3D mark 11 ist der Unterschied schon wieder bei ~600 Punkten(mein Ergebnis: Result )


----------



## W3SSI (21. Januar 2011)

wenn die karte um die 200 euro kostet lohnt es sich ja 2 zu kaufen und man is schneller und billiger als eine GTX 580


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

Ja, aber wieder mit dem üblichen SLI Problemen: Hitzeentwicklung (Aufgrund des geringen Platzes zwischen den Karten), meist höhere Lautstärke, MIcroruckler (manche sind da empfindlich), auch nutzen einige Spiele, abseits des Mainstreams, weder SLI noch CF was die Performance auf eine einzelne Karte senkt. Das sollte man immer beachten. Ist nicht unbedingt was für jedermann. ZUmal, wie viele Boards für SLI gibts den noch? Die Auswahl ist extrem gering.


----------



## W3SSI (21. Januar 2011)

da muss ich dir auch recht geben. war ja nur ein bsp. für die 3d mark junkys...i würde mir auch kein CF oder SLI einbauen.


----------



## strelok (21. Januar 2011)

W3SSI schrieb:


> wenn die karte um die 200 euro kostet lohnt es sich ja 2 zu kaufen und man is schneller und billiger als eine GTX 580



Ja und in hohen Auflösungen geht dem gtx560 Sli-Gespann dann wegen fehlendem V-Ram dann die Puste aus. Denn 1GB ist heute schon zu wenig.


----------



## W3SSI (21. Januar 2011)

Nvidia *verbietet* ja momentan noch versionen mit 2GB V-RAM!!!aber das wird sich in den nächsten wochen bestimmt ändern^^


----------



## Hugo78 (21. Januar 2011)

Die 560 sollte rein rechnerisch, um die 38% mehr Leistung gegenüber der 460 bringen.
TweakPC macht hier leider keine Angaben zum Testsystem, oder was andere Karten im 3D Mark auf dem verwendetem System bringen. 

Und 2GB Versionen werden sicher in 2-3 Monaten folgen.

Btw ...
Mal zwei Beispiele was 3D Mark 11 Werte letztlich wert sind.

Hier liegt die 6950 fast 50% vor einer 460



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Performancerating bleiben davon grad noch 33% übrig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sickpuppy (21. Januar 2011)

Neben der Leistung hat, mich doch eher das Auftauchen der schon damals nervigen "TI" Bezeichung geschockt. Fangen die jetzt schon wieder an ihre Produktezeichungen undurchsichtiger zu gestalten?


----------



## W3SSI (21. Januar 2011)

naja früher war 
TI:  Performance
und 
MX: mainstream
vielleicht soll es ja wieder so werden^^


----------



## Deimos (21. Januar 2011)

@Hugo 78

Die Vergleichbarkeit leidet da hauptsächlich wegen der Auflösung und fehlendem AA, folglich kann man _*solche *_Benchmarks wirklich in die Tonne treten.

Um die grobe Rohleistung einzuschätzen, tuts der 3dMark aber m. E. bei *GPU-fordernden *Einstellungen schon.

Grosse Überraschungen wirds leistungsmässig aber eh nicht geben, und insofern sind für mich Verbrauch und Preis die einzigen Kriterien, die mich so richtig interessieren.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Hugo78 (21. Januar 2011)

Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Neben der Leistung hat, mich doch eher das Auftauchen der schon damals nervigen "TI" Bezeichung geschockt. Fangen die jetzt schon wieder an ihre Produktezeichungen undurchsichtiger zu gestalten?



Hä?
Wenn es danach geht, dürften auch Boardpartner ihre Karten nicht mehr Hawk, EE, FTW EE, SOC, SSC, Sonic, Ares, Mars, iGame, Golden Sample GLH, AMP! ect. pp... nennen.


----------



## bulldozer (21. Januar 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also meine GTX 460 holt im 3D Mark 06 19.981 Punkte bei nem System @Stock.
> Testsystem wäre interessant.
> 
> Hätte schon etwas mehr erwartet.


 
oh man schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, dass die vll. nen schlechteres Testsystem hatten? Die 560 wird DEUTLICH besser sein wenn sie ne 470 abhängt und an die 6950 ran kommt.

@ Threadstarter, die Benchmarks sind über ne Woche alt..


----------



## fuddles (21. Januar 2011)

Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Neben der Leistung hat, mich doch eher das Auftauchen der schon damals nervigen "TI" Bezeichung geschockt. Fangen die jetzt schon wieder an ihre Produktezeichungen undurchsichtiger zu gestalten?



Böse böse ! TI ist eine Kult Bezeichnung


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Januar 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> oh man schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, dass die vll. nen schlechteres Testsystem hatten? Die 560 wird DEUTLICH besser sein wenn sie ne 470 abhängt und an die 6950 ran kommt.
> 
> @ Threadstarter, die Benchmarks sind über ne Woche alt..



Dir ist bewusst das ich nach dem Testsystem gefragt habe oder? Von daher kannst du wohl von ausgehen das ich davon ausging das dass Testsystem schlechter war.


----------



## belle (21. Januar 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> Böse böse ! TI ist eine Kult Bezeichnung



Da hast du absolut recht, ich erinnere mich da gerne an die Geforce3 Ti 200, welche man auf das Niveau der großen Ti 500 übertakten konnte. 
Die "Ti" - Modelle kamen erst nach dem "normalen" Geforce3 auf dem Markt und zeichneten sich glaub' ich durch bessere Übertaktungseigenschaften aus.
Aber meine Radeon 6870 wird noch lange in meinem Rechner bleiben, bin doch ganz glücklich mit der Karte (dank UVD3, HDMI 1.4, schnell und stromsparend, hohe Pixelfüllrate).


----------



## W3SSI (21. Januar 2011)

@belle wär ja auch quatsch von einer HD6870 schon wieder aufzurüsten


----------



## kleinerSchuh (21. Januar 2011)

Voll vergessen zu schreiben. Mich freut die News. Irgendwann brauche ich mal ersatz für die 9800GT Green.
Vielleicht gibt es dann mal wieder von Nvidia eine stromsparende neue Grafikkarte. Gruß


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Januar 2011)

die 560 wird auch kein großer stromsparer, wenn nvidia die tdp schon von 160 (GTX460) auf 180 Watt anhebt.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (22. Januar 2011)

Schon klar, aber die 9800GT kam als Green auch viel später, erst gab es die mit extra Stromzufuhr.
Du weißt, experimentiert wird nicht nur nach oben hin (gestrige GTX580 3GB Nachrichten). Gruß


----------



## Enrico (22. Januar 2011)

Mhm, nur ein GiB Speicher. Find ich etwas wenig....


----------



## cubbi223 (22. Januar 2011)

Nun Ja der 3d MArk 06 reagiert z.b. auch sehr gut auf Übertakten der CPU. deshalb kann man die Punkte vom 3 D Mark nicht vergleichen. Wichtig ist doch für uns alle was die Karte in der Praxis leistet


----------



## Creep1972 (22. Januar 2011)

Aha, ne Nvidia mit dem Namenszusatz Ti, das erste mal seit der GeForce 4 Reihe


----------



## W3SSI (22. Januar 2011)

@ Creep1972 wie geil da kommst du erst mal morgens um 6uhr online um hier was zu posten


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. Januar 2011)

W3SSI schrieb:


> wenn die karte um die 200 euro kostet lohnt es sich ja 2 zu kaufen und man is schneller und billiger als eine GTX 580




Also da würd ich eher *eine* 570 kaufen , zumal mit mehr Speicher und die auf über 580 Niveau takten, was ja schon getestet wurde, dass es geht.
Damit biste auch schneller wie ne 580 , aber noch billiger als 2 560er  

Was immer dieses SLI soll !?!? .... nee nee  Muss ne Modeerscheinung sein ...


----------



## Own3r (24. Januar 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass die Karte morgen veröffentlich wird, denn via Twitter hat die Redaktion einen kleinen Hinweiß gegeben. (Ich hoffe mal das es stimmt )

Twitter / PC Games Hardware: Morgen ist "grüner Tiensta ...


----------

